# best teething toy?



## tchandler (Feb 26, 2009)

ALICE IS TEETHING!!

anyone have any advice on the best thing for teething. i used bully sticks for rambo when he was teething. the problem is when i get them for her, he steals hers and demolishes it! so i usually get one for each of them.....so rambo ends up getting 2.

any suggestions?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You'll need to intervene and teach the dogs to leave the other's food/treats alone or supervise and keep them separated when you hand treats out.

On the teething:

Ropes, ice or frozen treats are good- I used to freeze beef and chicken broth in a toy made for it (I'll try to find an example).
There are a lot of teething rubber toys out there-have like nubs and extensions on them. Leather toys/leather items that you allow them to chew on!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Puppy Kong


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Also check out the Petstages brand of toys and products, they have a lot of great stuff and seem to be in many general pet stores these days: Pet Stages


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

A cheap teething toy that (at least my dogs) seemed to love:

Buy the cheapest white washcloths you can find. I found packages of 12 for much less than $1 per cloth. Wet each cloth completely and then twist into a crescent roll shape. Put them in the freezer and give one to the pup when needed.

The frozen cloth feels good on their sore gums and the cloth catches the teeth. When warm, I just threw them away but you could wash and reuse if being frugal.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ColoradoA cheap teething toy that (at least my dogs) seemed to love:
> 
> Buy the cheapest white washcloths you can find. I found packages of 12 for much less than $1 per cloth. Wet each cloth completely and then twist into a crescent roll shape. Put them in the freezer and give one to the pup when needed.
> 
> The frozen cloth feels good on their sore gums and the cloth catches the teeth. When warm, I just threw them away but you could wash and reuse if being frugal.


I think I may try that!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I like this toy for puppies and even older dogs.. You can stuff biscuits, freeze dried liver, baby carrots, etc, into the wholes.. Keeps the dogs occupied for a while.. trying to figure out how to get the treat out.. 

Kong Goodie Ship 


My dogs have also liked chewing the Nyla Wishbones.. 

Nyla Wishbones 

And lastly the Cuz toys! Most dogs/puppies go wild over these for some reason.. they can hold them in there mouths and just squish and squish and squeak them..

Cuz toys 


These are just a few of my dogs favorites..

Just a side note... On the rope toys.. They are for interacting (playing tug, etc.) with your dog and should not be left for chewing.. Can cause an obstruction if enough is ingested..


----------

